
How Working Out Makes Us Better Entrepreneurs - jasonshen
http://www.derekflanzraich.com/2011/06/how-working-out-makes-better-entrepreneurs/
======
vailripper
I do Crossfit every day. It's quick (a "long" workout might be 20 minutes) and
it works. You're always working out with others, who are there to push you and
support you. It's incredibly gratifying to accomplish something you've been
working towards. And like the article says, you get a nice energy boost.

~~~
mattdeboard
Amen. I did crossfit for ~1.5 years, stopping last summer when I got out of
the Marine Corps. Though I can no longer afford a CF gym membership, I've
started getting back into "CrossFit-style" workouts.

Does wonders for my motivation levels and productivity.

------
KeyBoardG
I've always been a big supporter of a fit body = a fit mind either
entrepreneurial or otherwise. I've solved many software issues running around
a lake in the evenings.

------
quinndupont
Meditation is also well known to increase mental acuity.

~~~
lsc
I dono. I believed this in high school when I practiced meditation regularly.
I think I even compared it's effects to exercise, but I believed a lot of
things in high school that I now consider silly and/or obviously untrue. Do
you have credible citations?

------
tomjen3
I am not quite sure why these links keep getting posted - it is pretty well
known by now that exercise is good for you in a number of ways, what those
ways are, etc.

And no, you are not going to convince me to exercise before some routine is
invented that:

Takes no time at all (literally: 0 Seconds, not "really quick if you are
already in great shape") Doesn't make me sweat

Personally I am holding out for the pill that will give the same effects to my
body as exercise does (it is all just chemicals, anyway).

~~~
zheng
Just out of curiosity, what have you done in your life to make you so against
exercise?

~~~
tomjen3
I tried it, (ten kilometer commute on a bicycle) and a month after I stopped
it I was back to what I had been previously. Nothing gained.

Whereas if I learn a new technique, read an interesting article or write some
code it is still there half a year later.

~~~
bdhe
_I tried it, (ten kilometer commute on a bicycle) and a month after I stopped
it I was back to what I had been previously. Nothing gained._

Now, this is just a personal anecdote, but I've noticed lot of exercises
(lifting weights, cardio) have a learning curve and an "acquired taste"
quality to them. I used to hate running on the treadmill when I was terribly
unfit and could barely top out at 8-10 mins @6 mph, but once I slowly improved
and could go for about 30 mins or so at a stretch, running suddenly became a
joy (I believe it is to do with the endorphin rush) and now I look forward to
running. The most difficult part about an exercise regimen is sticking at it
long enough till it no longer becomes a chore.

You can think of it as analogous to spending 2 weeks fumbling around with vim
and its "weird keybindings" but once you get the muscle memory going you'll
wonder how you ever managed without it. And remembering new key-combos will
also no longer be a chore.

 _Edit_ : You should visit reddit's /r/fitness. They have a lot of advice both
physical and psychological and give enormous feedback in terms of your
exercise routine.

~~~
derekflanzraich
Agreed. Reddit's /r/fitness has consistently great stuff.

Also (disclaimer: blatant, but hopefully worthwhile self-promotion),
<http://www.greatist.com> is a source we're building for high-quality tips,
news, & general info on health & fitness.

------
bonch
What's with all the entrepreneur and startup articles? I thought this was
Hacker News, not Yuppie News.

~~~
daveungerer
This site used to be known as Startup News, a long time ago. It's also hosted
on a sub-domain of a company that funds startups.

~~~
bonch
_Paul Graham

14 August 2007

As of today we've expanded the focus of news.ycombinator.com from news about
startups to news interesting to hackers generally. To reflect that we've
changed the name to Hacker News._

~~~
Pheter
Expanded, not redefined.

~~~
bonch
And my criticism was about the recent imbalance of such topics.

